# Post menopausal women please share...



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi everyone - hope you are all doing OK.

I would really appreciate anyone who has been through the menopause if they could share their peri-menopausal symptoms. 

My family poke fun of me as I seem to have gotten into a habit of blaming everything on peri-menopause :grin2:. 

Anxiety (that comes and goes)
Palpitations 
Irregular periods
Heavy, painful periods (reminds me of when I was a teenager)
Bleeding during sex
Weight gain around my middle (bloated)
Back ache
Increased sex drive
NOT tired - never feel sleepy - struggle to get off to sleep
I don't get hot flushes but have not felt cold throughout the winter (hated the heating coming on) walking around in tshirts whilst it snows outside. 

I know the above may be anything but I just feel it may be all connected to hormones. I'm only 43. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I am 46, going thru peri. 
I am tired.
Short period 2 days.
Heavy painful periods.
Bad Pms with headaches.
I can pack on the pounds like no tomorrow. 
I am very emotional the week before period. I never had Pms or anything like this before.
I can't seem to eat certain types of food.
I am still horny? and pawing my poor husband. He said I am wearing him down...
I am either hot or my bones are cold. My chest can feel like it's on fire. I have to ice it down.

Hehe, it's such fun....


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I am in the perimenopausal stage and it started around 45 years of age. 

My emotions were all over the place, I felt I was losing who I was, my kids were leaving, my marriage in shambles (possibly also exacerbated by my moods). I no longer suffer fools gladly, gone is the person who will give in, pander to all and sundry, i do not even like children, they irritate me!
Similar symptoms to yours and the most depressing is the weight around the middle, I just cannot seem to budge it. I eat very healthily, lots of salads, no red meat, etc.

I tried all sorts of remedies, bio identical HRT, diet, exercise, Ayurvedic meds, you name it! 

I still have the hot flushes (and tiredness some days) and take vitamins and ayurvedic herbal supplements, that is all. Try to get good amount of sleep too, it helps 7-8 hours a night.

Was totally off sex at the beginning but that was when my marriage was in trouble too. Now sex is fine 2-3 times a week, my libido is not off the charts though. I still have periods but they are no longer regular.

It's really a ****ty time of life IMHO and I wish my family had been more understanding instead of saying 'here she goes again.'


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm 46....

My list is nearly identical... with these differences:

Fatigue.... I am tired a lot! I need sleep more than ever.

I do get occasional hot flashes, but they only happen once a month or less.

I have every other symptom you mentioned... my cycle has been so bad I recently had an IUD placed to try to help regulate things. Fingers crossed.

Stronger sex drive than ever...

Most of the time I am overly warm, but when I do get cold it's in my bones like BrooklynAnn described.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mine started in my mid 40's

Weight gain
Tired all the time
Couldn't sleep (tired but wired)
vaginal thinning and dryness
loss of sensitivity in my genital area
Couldn't orgams (didn't feel much of anything)
Moody
Anxious
Crying for no reason
General feeling of unwellness
hot flashes (a few)
night sweats (most every night)
change in my periods - some would last longer and be heavier - then would be light spotting on and off - not consistent and regular like I always had been.
UTI's one after another (this was the final straw which started my research into bio-identical hormone therapy after my regular doctor basically said, buck it up - you are in menopause and there is nothing you can do about it - then put me on my umpteenth antibiotic which led to my umpteenth yeast infection. She was wrong!!!)

My journey to wellness started with changing my diet - cutting out processed foods and sugar and diet drinks. Only eating close to nature carbs as much as possible and cutting way back on them. Cutting out dairy. Eating good quality protein, lots of vegetables, healthy carbs, and healthy fats. This diet change helped the general feeling of unwellness and gave me more energy, the weight fell off - had a flat stomach again - but did nothing for the other symptoms.

Tried every supplement I could find. "Arginelle" was one that helped a little with the sexual issues. Tired every sexual sensation increasing topical aid - none worked. Finally found a doctor in my area that did hormonal testing and prescribed bio-identical hormones. My regular doctor offered me traditional one pill fits all hormonal therapy. I declined. She had put me on birth control pills earlier to regulate my periods. I have since discovered through research this probably made my peri-menopause a lot worse than it had to be, because it really screwed up my natural hormone balance.

Anyways - It took me about 2 years working with the bio-identical doctor to get my hormones regulated and working right again. And all of my symptoms have been resolved (except I'm still getting older day by day lol). My regular doctor did not like that I went on bio-identical hormones and gave me a hard time about it. I switched to a younger doctor and she was OK with it. 

When I was going through peri- menopause - over 10 years ago, there were not a lot of doctors who did hormone testing - and bio-identical hormones were new and controversial. Now there are lots of doctors and lots of choices and lots of women blogging about it! 

The point is - if your symptoms are bad - there is help! Lots of it now. Just do some research till you find what works for you!

Where am I now - I am 59. Have tons of energy and feel good. Have not had a UTI since going on hormone therapy. Sill on hormones - although my regular doctor says I should think about going off of them. The bio-identical doctor says I can stay on them for life. I am not sure what I will do. My sex life is great for the most part. i got all sensation back - learned to have multiple orgasms, Have kept the weight off and am pretty healthy for the most part. I have been diagnosed with a progressive disease - but for now am keeping it under control and my life and my general health for the most part is great. Hubby and I have decided to retire early so we can travel and start on our bucket list while I still can!


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

thanks @mary35 - forgot to say I am having problems with recurring UTIs. 

I'm just about getting fed up of the bleeding and the anxiety. I was just wondering about going on the pill (not for contraception) as my sister has NO symptoms whatsoever and she is nearer 50 - in fact she is worried that she won't be able to tell if she has gone through the change because she doesn't menstruate. 

I might make an appointment tomorrow and see what he says. Can they tell if you are peri-menopausal from blood tests?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Think twice about going on any hormonal birth control. Yes it helps your periods be more regular, but it also messes with your delicate hormonal balance and can mess you up big time, actually making going through peri-menopause and menopause even worse for some women. 

Hormone Imbalance & Restoration | Women in Balance Institute

A women's body functions best when there is a good ratio of progesterone to estrogen and when you have a good balance of all the hormones. As we age the hormones decrease. What causes problems is not necessarily the decrease of hormones but the balance or should I say lack of balance of the hormones. The one fits all pill my doctors wanted to give me increased some of the hormones, specifically estrogen, but did not take into count my actual levels of all of my hormones. I turned out to be estrogen dominant. Meaning my ratio of estrogen to progesterone was way out of whack with the progesterone being way too low for my levels of estrogen. Giving me the one fits all pill would have made it even worse. I believe taking the pill earlier through my hormones off more than if I had not taken them.

Yes they can tell if you are entering peri-menopause with a blood test - sort of. However many doctors will only do a FSH test, which is probably what Blue's wife had. It can be inconclusive because it only really tells you what your follicle stimulating hormone levels are - and there are many reasons why they could be high or low. So high levels can be an indication of menopause - it can also be an indication of other things too. Furthermore - the test does not give any of your other hormone levels.

https://medlineplus.gov/ency/article/003710.htm

My advice to all women is to find a doctor who will test your individual hormone levels and work with you, not just using your levels but also taking into consideration your symptoms or lack of symptoms to help you reach a good balance of hormones. Every women is different and some function fine with lower levels of hormones (as long as they are balanced) while others may not function well even if their hormones are in the normal range. That is why your doctor should take into consideration your symptoms along with your levels. It can be a period of trial and error to balance them so your doctor will need to work with you closely, testing you regularly. The first year I met and was tested 4 times a year. After getting them balanced i meet and am tested twice a year now to keep them balanced and to watch for any side effects. 

Sometimes you can balance them naturally, sometimes you need some hormonal therapy. 

I strongly urge you to do some research and don't just go by what your doctor tells you - especially if your doctor is older. The younger ones tend to be more accepting and knowledgeable about hormonal balancing. At least that has been my experience! 

A good resource for articles you can read is this site:
https://www.womentowomen.com/menopause-perimenopause/five-steps-for-natural-menopause-relief-2/

Its a site that sells supplements, but I only use it to read their articles in the health library. 

Good Luck Peacem and all of you struggling with menopause issues! The UTI's are awful. I feel for you!


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Menopause & Balance | Women in Balance Institute


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks @mary35 for the informative posts. And thanks @peacem for posting this topic

I am peri-menopause still, just consulting a doctor about the incessant heavy bleeding, and just had hormonal blood tests. Results pending.

Meanwhile, doc has suggested two possible ways of dealing with the heavy bleeding to research. One is a med called Fibristal. The other is the Mirena IUD.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

wild jade said:


> Thanks @mary35 for the informative posts. And thanks @peacem for posting this topic
> 
> I am peri-menopause still, just consulting a doctor about the incessant heavy bleeding, and just had hormonal blood tests. Results pending.
> 
> Meanwhile, doc has suggested two possible ways of dealing with the heavy bleeding to research. One is a med called Fibristal. The other is the Mirena IUD.



What have you tried already? Is your doctor testing your individual hormone levels or just doing a FSH test?


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

mary35 said:


> What have you tried already? Is your doctor testing your individual hormone levels or just doing a FSH test?


I believe it's individual hormones, but if not, will talk to doc about it. So far, I haven't tried anything yet. Just sucked it up and tried to deal with it. But I'm getting sick of that!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

50 here and post menopause.
Peri lasted about a year and during that time my periods were about every 3 or 4 months and a bit heavier.
Worst symptom was itchy skin so I took an anti histamine most days.
I was more emotional than usual and a bit teary.
No fatigue, insomnia, change in sex drive, hot flushes etc. I actually got through it fairly easily.

Life after menopause has been fantastic for me, sex is great and no chance of pregnancy woohoo. I did have a scare with post sex bleeding but had a biopsy, tests and D&C. Got the all clear.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate these kind of posts about menopause. Lists of horrible things that happen to women as they age. I am a huge believer in CELEBRATING menopause! It really is a wonderful time of life, not something to be dreaded and to blame all our woes on!

I had my last period in June of 2012. I was 47. I am SO FREAKING GLAD to not have to deal with periods any more!! My dr kept asking me about symptoms and telling me I needed pills of some kind. Screw that. I don't know if my symptoms are attributable to menopause/hormones or to simply getting older, and I don't really care, because none of them are anything I can't deal with. For a while I used a natural progesterone cream to balance my estrogen/progesterone levels, but I stopped about a year ago and I don't notice any difference. The hot flashes are the only thing that really bug me much. I still get them, sometimes multiple times a day, sometimes not for a couple of weeks. At home I use them as an excuse to shed clothing, which my husband doesn't mind at all . They always go away .

Menopause means we're older and wiser, and that we've lived long enough to pass that wisdom to our children and grandchildren. It means I get to slather coconut oil (yum!) all over my husbands penis. It means no more PMS! And no pregnancy worries. It means freedom - from tampons, from red stains, from being tied down with kids. I feel confident and energized and good about my life. And apparently there is some evidence that more severe night sweats/hot flashes are linked to protection from heart disease and stroke.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

During peri menopause, seemed to have started in my early 40s, yes to

1. heavy periods, I started wearing a tampon and a napkin at all times when I knew I was bleeding
2. sweaty nights but no daily hot flashes
3. I guess I had a stronger sex drive ..... but not often someone to share it with
4. I started to take regularly Excedrin PM at night. Screw tossing and turning
5. Regarding moods........ I didn't know that I could have blamed it on peri menopause.
6. some weight gain, but I was on my own until I was 51 and my relationship with my future husband was really progressing. That was also when the cancer drugs brought on menopause.....


----------

